# Ahoy



## Fantasy Factory (Mar 11, 2011)

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself...

I'm Kevin, from Malmö, Sweden and I've been into mice for almost a year now.
I work with evens, brokens and my favourites Siamese!

I'd like to broaden my "network" with new friends and breeders that I can chat with about mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Kevin

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello :welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Siamese mice are my favourites too and I'd love to get some tri colours one day.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

